# Mon 1er Mac: powerBook 667 DVI Impressions.....



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2002)

Bonjour,

Je viens vous faire part de mon experience à la 1er prise en main de mon premier Macintosh.

j'ai décider de passer en face, las de win98 et de son cortège d'emmerd...
marre de réinstaller!

je dois dire que si il n'y avait pas eu osX avec sa parenté unixienne, je ne serai surement pas allez chez apple.

apres avoir longtemps débattu entre un ibook et un imac G4 j'ai finalement tranché pour un Ti nouvellement updaté. elements qui ont contribué au choix:
G4 + cache L3
nouvelle résolution et nouvel écran. j'ai trouvé celui du ibook tres sombre (malgré le réglage de luminosité).
taille de l'écran.

mais le prix: aie aie aie!!! même si au Japon ils sont encore 20% moins cher.

Déballage de la bête: présentation nickel, belle "mise en scène du produit", il parait que c'est "l'experience utilisateur"! en tout cas ça fait plaisir.
Voilà la bête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 il en jette!
ajout d'une barette de 256 en 2temps, 3 mouvements.

je demarre: Tout est en nippon! (le clavier aussi).... donc là j'en suis au formatage et réinstallation en Français...
à suivre....


----------



## Antiphon (14 Mai 2002)

Excellent choix ! c'est le mien aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu as de la chance de l'avoir déjà, moi j'attends   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antiphon


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Mai 2002)

Moi aussi je l'attend.... je l'attend et je l'attend... pour le moment c'est "wait and see"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas.. félicitation pour ton nouvelle achat


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2002)

ça installe tjours (apres formatage).
....

(désolé pour les fôtes).


----------



## florentdesvosges (14 Mai 2002)

Il faut du temps au message pour qu'ils traversent le Pacifique, ou l'Asie....
patience donc.


----------



## BBen (15 Mai 2002)

En effet, c'est long c'est long...


Alors, Nicolas du Japon, dis-nous tout !!!


----------



## vicento (15 Mai 2002)

*Vivement la suite ! ...*


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*Vivement la suite ! ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En tout cas le PB est long à installer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2002)

le lendemain matin.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, alors apres m'etre un peu enkikine avec la reinstal (ma premiere fois sur mac, j'avais manifestement pas choisit le bon type de partition: unix a la place de macos...et les cd de restqurqtion remettent du japonais partout)
ca a marche en 15". nickel

apres un soiree en tete a tete, mes observations sont les suivantes:

points positifs:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- lors de l'installation: pas de drivers de carte video a installer, pas de drivers de carte son a installer, pas de drivers de modem a installer, pas de driver de carte reseau a installer,  autant de redemarrage epargne....Quel luxe!
Seul driver a installer, celui d'une souris: une microsoft!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- ecran sans pixels morts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, lumineux, tres bon contraste, tres confortable: angle de vision tres nettement elargi par rapport au dell (3 ans deja...) Il me semble meilleur que les anciens Ti niveau luminosite mais je ne peux pas comparer directement et l'ambiance lumineuse y est peut etre pour qque chose. n'empeche que....
- la qualite des speakers: ca va vous paraitre idiot mais j'en suis tombe un peu sur le Q. Le jour et la nuit par rapport a mon vieux dell
- je rabats le capot: il se met en veille! je l'ouvre, il reveille en 1s! Ooooooooh! dans mes reves les plus fous, je n'avais imagine ca!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca freeze pas, ca traine pas, ca bogue pas! ca marche!!! quel luxe!
- utilisation encore hesitante mais tres fluide: j'ai pas note de manque de reactivite ou de tempsde latence: ca va vite et bien. a voir a l'usage.
- l'alimentation compacte et legere

points negatifs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- difficile de retirer le cable reseau une fois qu'il est branche
- pas de cable s-video mais adaptateur dvi-vga
- je vais devoir mettre du gaffer pour proteger des rayures   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'ai eu qu'un plantage: celui de iexplorer. decidement c'est une maladie!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2002)

j'ajoute que je crois avoir entendu le ventilo. ca reste tres discret.


----------



## florentdesvosges (16 Mai 2002)

Tu as 512 en ram et là, OS X te semble fluide ?


----------



## cham (16 Mai 2002)

Ben quoi les speaker ??? On se croit à l'opéra ou ils sont tout pourris comme Vercingétorix ?


----------



## pasgrumf (16 Mai 2002)

Je recois mon ti 800 demain... je ferai quelques testes ooossi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..par contre j'ai lu sur differents threads US que personne n'a reçu le cable S-Video &gt; V-composite... alors que sur l'applestore, ca doit faire partie des fournitures... on verra ca mais  j'en ai besion de ce fichu cable moa... des tests airport ca serait po mal aussi car je crois qu'y tjs des problemes de portée... on verra ca domani...
arghh encore une fois ( chui belge) dormir....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[15 mai 2002 : message édité par Cypher]


----------



## pulpnet (16 Mai 2002)

Salut,

Ton ventilo ne s'emballe pas par moment ???

Car j'ai un 667 Mhz 1ère génération est il s'emballe facilement !!!

j'étais aussi sous pc et je ne veux plus en entendre parlé !!! ça fait 6 mois que je suis un mordu de la pomme !!!

Ton clavier est en azerty ?

Pour les  rayures c'est clair ca va vite !!! Arrggg j'en ai une sur le dessus !! y'a rien a faire ???

@+


----------



## pasgrumf (16 Mai 2002)

d'apres certain post US a nouveau, la couche de peinture semple plus épaisse que sur les 2 gene precedentes.. a verifier... le clavier ne touche plus l'ecran.. faudra attendre ses reponses vers 4h du mat.... aux insomniaques...


----------



## vicento (16 Mai 2002)

Cypher tu double !


----------



## vicento (16 Mai 2002)

Poste !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Tu as 512 en ram et là, OS X te semble fluide ?  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ben, je sais pas comment c'etait sans les 512.
mais la config telquel qu'on est en droit de l'attendre: vite et bien.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Ben quoi les speaker ??? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
tres bons, meme si ca n'est pas le role du portable de jouer les minichaines et que, evidement, il n'y a pas de bass. mais le son est tres clair

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Ton ventilo ne s'emballe pas par moment ??? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
rien. si il s'embale, je ne l'entends pas. (il faut dire que le bruit de la station de travail de mon collegue chinois couvre a peu pres les bruits de tous les autres ordinateurs....)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Ton clavier est en azerty ? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
non, il. est encore qwerty-nippon.... tout un programme. je fais des pieds et des mains pour en avoir un azerty mais je n'ai a faire qu'a un bande de gougniafiers qui n'est pas presser de me vendre un clavier (pas de nom de magasin)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> la couche de peinture semple plus épaisse <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
alors c'est pas encore suffisant....

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> le clavier ne touche plus l'ecran..  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
euh, je fais comment pour verifier? en tout cas, il y a " petit ergots en caoutchouc a chaque angles a l'avant. sur les generations precedentes?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2002)

un petit question, juste avant d'avoir le pbook, j'ai fait un essai avec un linux sur le Dell.
et j'ai remarque que mes vitesses de telechargements etaient bien plus elevees avec linux ou macosX qu'avec win98.
Est ce que qqu'un a remarque ca? (sur un connexion ethernet)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2002)

je trouve aussi assez genial les installations:
on fait glisser et c'est tout!




c'est assez bluffant!


----------



## maousse (16 Mai 2002)

Ça fait plaisir cette petite chronique de joie nocturne....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2002)

Question Windozienne:

comment fait on pour agrandir les fenetres pour qu'elles occupent tout l'ecran?


----------



## benR (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Nicolas du Japon:
*
comment fait on pour agrandir les fenetres pour qu'elles occupent tout l'ecran?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas de boutons pour ça dasn MacOS X....
il faut les agrandir à la main !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> il faut les agrandir à la main ! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

quel archaisme!!!


----------



## benR (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Et alt (ou shift) + bouton vert alors ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

énorme !
comme quoi, on peut toujorus apprendre des trucs sur le Mac


----------



## pasgrumf (17 Mai 2002)

euh foutage de gueule opu le.. ou sa marche vraiment... bouton vert ?!?!?.. caps lock sur les clavier ou koa... alors on a donc caps lock + alt + "pomme"?
t'as testé benR?


----------



## maousse (17 Mai 2002)

bouton vert dans le feux tricolore en haut à gauche dans la barre de fenêtre. Mais ça ne marche pas pour toutes les applis (ça marche pour explorer qui n'est pas "dock-aware" comme disent les ricains....)

[16 mai 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## pasgrumf (17 Mai 2002)

je vais pouvoir testé ca sur mon TI 800 que je viens de recevoir a l'instant... dans sa valisette Apple...j'avais jamais les boite d'origine POwerbook ti apple.. bien foutu... j'ai aussi pris une borne airport... je testerai la portée de l'engin vu qui parrait qu'avec les ti la reception n'est pas bonne... je ferai des teste frame/sec das divers jeux.. je n'ai que Alice pour OSx, le reste Rune  et Deus est pour le 9... je suis au boulot la, donc je formaterai tt ca ce soir... faudra un peu de patience.... content content, j'ai enfin cette poile a fire... c'est pour Alèm..na


----------



## bateman (17 Mai 2002)

les Powerbook Ti première génération avaient des problèmes de portée avec l'Airport.

problèmes résolus avec la V2.

tu as la V3, grr

enjoy.


----------



## Antiphon (17 Mai 2002)

Et moi j'attends toujours le mien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pourquoi ils mettent un mois, à la Fnac, pour l'avoir ?

Antiphon


----------



## BBen (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  je ferai des teste frame/sec das divers jeux.. je n'ai que Alice pour OSx, le reste Rune et Deus est pour le 9...  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ouais, des bench un peu plus concrètes, ce serait cool ! Style filtres photoshmurk, compression audio/vidéo, et tout ça ! 

Ce qui serait cool, ce serait aussi une petite comparaison avec les Ti 2nde génération (550 ou 667, chui pas raciste), histoire qu'on voit la progression (entre les Ti 1ère et 2nd génération, ce n'était pas très net...)


----------



## BBen (17 Mai 2002)

Sinon, pour la petite histoire, le mien devrait arriver sous peu à Paris, il est marqué "shipped" depuis avant-hier sur l'APPLE store. Mais je suis à Amsterdam en ce moment !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je rentre le 31 Mai, jour de mon anniversaire. Avec un Ti/800 tout neuf dans sa sacoche comme cadeau ! Cool, non ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'ici la, wait. C'est loooong !


----------



## Antiphon (17 Mai 2002)

Je viens d'appeller la Fnac pour leur demander si mon Ti 667 était arrivé (sachant pertinemment qu'il n'arrivera que dans un mois mais faire chier les vendeurs, ça me permet de patienter   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) Et alors là, le mec me dit :
« Votre premier article n'est pas arrivé, mais le second oui »  « Le second ? »
Il s'agissait de l'extension de garantie Fnac
Sans blague, elle est déjà disponible et à la Fnac ! Trop fort !!!
Ils sont vraiment débiles

Antiphon

[16 mai 2002 : message édité par Antiphon]


----------



## gjouvenat (17 Mai 2002)

Heu moi je devais recevoir le mien cette semaine.... mais malheureusement... il n'est pas encore fini d'étre monté


----------



## pasgrumf (17 Mai 2002)

Antiphon, ici en belgique, ma livraison n'est meme pas des plus rapide...les nvx ti's etaient dispo chez Cami depuis mercredi passé... la fnac a ses avantages mais pas la rapidité...par contre le service remplacement c'est du tt bon..enfin...vla les nvlles "Classique...install ok j'ai eu un peu de mal avec la partition enOSx, n'ayant jamais chipoter avec cet os ayant...os9 ok nickel sur la plus petite partoche...les +, l'ecran bien plus lumineux que les anciens, pas de pixels morts...ca c'est p'tre du bol...et surtout grd amélioration de l'angle de vue...on peu voir parfaitement jusqu'a +- 45 ° sur le coté... la chauffe beh oui le temps de l'instal...hop un ventillo en route... je vais testé ma connexion airport ce soir... ah oui une surprise -cheap...pas de ptite housse en feutre pour protèger la bestiole fournie..un peu mesquin a ce prix... OSX tres reactif, pas de temps sensible pour le depalcement de fenetre mais je suis pas un habitué donc j'ai pas trop de points de comparaison a ce niveau...
Si qq a les adresses pour  les programmes test demandé par BBen je crois... je suis preneur...vla c'est tt pour le moment... ah uoi je vais vite voir si la lecture DVD est fluide...mais bon si y pas de dolby..je vais devoir en acheter un de salon...pas tt suite...un peu ruiné pour le moment...on se demande pourquoi....


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*pas de boutons pour ça dasn MacOS X....
il faut les agrandir à la main !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et alt (ou shift) + bouton vert alors ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Et alt (ou shift) + bouton vert alors ? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca marche!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Ouais, des bench un peu plus concrètes, ce serait cool ! Style filtres photoshmurk, compression audio/vidéo, et tout ça ! 

Ce qui serait cool, ce serait aussi une petite comparaison avec les Ti 2nde génération (550 ou 667, chui pas raciste), histoire qu'on voit la progression (entre les Ti 1ère et 2nd génération, ce n'était pas très net...) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais on les trouve ou ces benchmarks?

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> la chauffe beh oui le temps de l'instal...hop un ventillo en route...  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
chez moi le ventilo reste tres discret, on le remarque a peine....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

J'arrive pas a me connecter sur ma Tv......
j'ai utilise l'adaptateur s-video -&gt;composite de mon dell et toutes les combinaisons et ca marche, meme apres avoir eteind et rallume la machine....


comment on fait? (je soupsone un pb logiciel parce au'il ne se passe rien qd je clique sur detecter moniteurs......


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Mai 2002)

J'avais le même problème, fais la Maj de l'OS en 10.1.3 (minimum), normalement, la TV sera reconnu à  chaud grâce à la commande "détecter les moniteurs" du menu moniteurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> fais la Maj de l'OS en 10.1.3 (minimum), <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le probleme, c'est que je suis deja en 10.1.4....

mais j'ai lu sur le forum apple qu'il fallait exclusivement utiliser le cable apple, ce que j'ai pas fait (dell)


----------



## Antiphon (20 Mai 2002)

Voyons, Nicolas, utiliser un câble Dell pour brancher sur un TiBook, tu n'as pas honte ? Il y a des choses qui ne se font pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Voir toutes les méchancetés que Michael Dell dit sur Apple)
Sinon, bien que je n'aie pas près de 1 000  de plus à mettre dans mon PowerBook je me pose des questions sur les peformances du nouveau 667 Mhz par rapport à l'ancien, c'est-à-dire de l'ancien haut de gamme par rapport à la nouvelle entrée de gamme
Partout on trouve des tests éblouissants sur la fulgurance du 800 Mhz, qui d'ailleurs me rendent très jaloux (mais je n'avais vraiment pas besoin d'autant de puissance), par exemple chez MacWorld, mais rien sur le nouveau 667
Si vous connaissez un test bien fait à ce sujet, ou si l'un d'entre-vous a possédé et l'un et l'autre

Et j'attends toujours le mien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Antiphon


----------



## pasgrumf (20 Mai 2002)

Antiphon, ca fesait longtemps que j'attendais pour l'acheter si TI...mais si ca peu consoler, je pense qu'il y a de gros problemes de driver pour la carte radeon (j'ai poster dans debutant macosx,  car vu le nbx prob que je recontre avec cette nouvelle machine).... 3 solutions:1) osx pourri...2) probleme avec  la carte graph 3) la plus probable, je suis un manche...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon je debute avec l'osx et la vraiment je suis pas du tout convaincu... sinon a part les plantages, la vitesse est impressionante, c'est effectivement plus rapide que la tour g4 800 du boulot..sur certaines taches c'est flagrant... le disque dur, j'ai la version norm..ca c'est tres lent...presque 10 minutes pour copier un cd de 650 mb sur le bureau??? pour le reste, j'espere que c'est plutot effectivement un prob de driver avec l'ati car sinon pour les jeux c'est rapide mais bourré de bug...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Voyons, Nicolas, utiliser un câble Dell pour brancher sur un TiBook, tu n'as pas honte ?  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah mais plutot honte a apple qui a oublie de me donner le mien!!!!


----------



## pasgrumf (20 Mai 2002)

visiblement PERSONNE n'a recu ce cable a l'achat des nvx powerbook, j'espere qu'il y en a separemment car on va pas attendre des mois moi pour se le faire expédié.... pour mon coup de gueule d''hier, visiblement c'est les drivers de la carte sous OSX, ou simplement des bugs du jeux ooossi en osx...en 9.2.2 ca roule, tres tres viiiite meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (en osx aussi mais po stable)


----------



## silirius (21 Mai 2002)

Ahhh J'ai bavé plein mon clavier moi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vois ce qui sort en juillet et si c'est caca, et bien je m'achete un Ti V4 !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (d'ici là, j'aurai l'argent)


----------



## Guh (21 Mai 2002)

Qu'est ce qu'on attend exactement pour juillet ? Une nouvelle nouvelle nouvelle génération de Ti ?

Question subsidiaire : vaut-il mieux acheter via l'Apple Store, ou par la FNAC ? ou autre ? Quel magasin a des Ti 800 en stock ??


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cypher:
*...en 9.2.2 ca roule, tres tres viiiite meme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (en osx aussi mais po stable)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne comprends pas très bien : tu trouves que le 9 est + stable que X ???
C'est le monde à l'envers là


----------



## BBen (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Qu'est ce qu'on attend exactement pour juillet ? Une nouvelle nouvelle nouvelle génération de Ti ?
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Et pourquoi pas une MàJ tous les mois ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, sérieux, APPLE nous faisait une MàJ environs tous les 9 mois pour les PowerBook, la on passe à 6 mois, c'est très suffisant comme rythme. Prochaine révision donc cet automne au plus tôt !


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Mai 2002)

à l'automne, ils seront, à mon avis, franchement dépassé ces iBooks G3 avec leurs minuscules 12"...


----------



## pasgrumf (22 Mai 2002)

mélange po tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les nvx Ibook, la mise a jour est imminante, l'annonce est deja faite..ici c'est les powerbooks, avec une mise a jour datant de +- 3 semaines...


----------



## BBen (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Partout on trouve des tests éblouissants sur la fulgurance du 800 Mhz, qui d'ailleurs me rendent très jaloux (mais je n'avais vraiment pas besoin d'autant de puissance), par exemple chez MacWorld, mais rien sur le nouveau 667
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Oui, très bien le test de MacWorld. Si vous avez vu d'autres bench sur le NET, n'hésitez pas à filer le lien, ca va intéresser du monde. 

Pour la correspondance entre les nouveaux Ti 800 et 667, ca devrait être simple puisqu'a part le proc, tout le reste est pareil (bus, cache...). En prenant le ratio de puissance des procs, ca devrait te donner grosso modo  un ration *à priori maximal* de puissance entre les deux bêtes. 

Je dis à priori maximal, car pour les tests qui mettent en jeu les accès disques, l'écart devrait être un peu inférieur (même disque). Mais ca peut être compensé par une montée en puissance plus importante entre 800 et 667 que ne le laissent présager la simple comparaison des fréquences (c'est ce qu'on a observé entre les deux dernières générations de PowerMac).

Donc disons : à la louche, le nouveau 667 doit être env. 15 à 20% moins rapide que le 800 (donc, env. 10 à 15% plus rapide que l'ancien 667).


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cypher:
*mélange po tout   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les nvx Ibook, la mise a jour est imminante, l'annonce est deja faite..ici c'est les powerbooks, avec une mise a jour datant de +- 3 semaines...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sorry, je commence à m'embrouiller avec toutes ces Maj.
Apple : stop, t'en fais trop !!


----------



## Pivo (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Et alt (ou shift) + bouton vert alors ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tiens ça je connaissais pas... Merci!! (même si je préfère des fenêtres le plus petit posible, ça peut être utile)


----------



## pasgrumf (22 Mai 2002)

beh y ca aussi: http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/powerbook_g4/PB_G4_800_impressions.html#perf_tests 

si qq peut me dire comment faire le meme lien mais en marquant un truc plus court...genre ici ou par la...j'ai deja demandé mais on m'a po repondu, snif...comme ca ca fait desordre...


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Mai 2002)

Tu choisis "URL" qd tu rédiges le message 
là tu tapes ton adresse URL
puis à la place de "page", tu attribue un nom à ce lien.

J'espère que c'est assez clair.


----------



## pasgrumf (22 Mai 2002)

ok pigé, c'est du tout cuit en fait


----------



## rwan (22 Mai 2002)

Mon avis sur mon Ti667 DVI:

je l'ai depuis 2 semaines et je n'ai entendu le ventilo qu'une seule fois (je ne l'ai jamais eteint)

le temps de dispo a ete raisonable: commandé le samedi 4 expédié le Mardi 7 et recu le vendredi 10, merci VPC shopping c'est pas mal comme delais pour une semaine de double pont...

l'ecran est terrible, on peut afficher sans probleme 2 pages web cote a cote

la vitesse est vraiment impressionante par rapport a l'ibook blanc de mon beauf

par contre pas de trace de ce foutu cable s-video, et impossible de trouver un site qui daigne en proposer, si qu'un a une info a ce sujet...


----------



## pulpnet (23 Mai 2002)

Salut,

Pour un autre test (uniquement difference hardware)
c'est par ici : test nouveaux Ti






@+


----------



## ricchy (23 Mai 2002)

Ptite question:
Est ce que sur les nouveaux titanium, il y a le port infra rouge ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Mai 2002)

oui, il me semble.


----------



## pulpnet (23 Mai 2002)

En tout cas par rapport au test de powerpage sur le 800 y'a pas !!!

@+


----------



## pasgrumf (23 Mai 2002)

je confirme pas de port infra rouge sur mon Ti 800, ca avait été annoncé au lancement des nvx modèles... on va do-evoir passer au bluetoth...


----------



## silirius (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cypher:
*je confirme pas de port infra rouge sur mon Ti 800, ca avait été annoncé au lancement des nvx modèles... on va do-evoir passer au bluetoth...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour les débits de merde que c'était !!
Bluetooth est l'avenir des transferts bas débits, courtes distances. Mais bon, il semble qu'l y ai un probleme pour le moment


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2002)

je suis  sur un Ti 800 DVI c'est une bête ! une bombe ! c'est ultra fluide sous os X  (je n'ose imaginer ce que cela donne sous X.2 ! ) par contre le probleme de surchauffe a l'air d'être réglé il y a une plaque de dissipation en plus sous la machine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

Aye, j'ai eu mon cable S-composite. on dirait qu'Apple Japon est plus efficace qu'Apple France.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le clavier azerty est finalement en route, je passerai sur les details.

alors suite de mes impressions apres presque 2 semaines d'utilisation.

- pas de freeze ou plantage
- un office X et un IE qui quittent parfois "inopinement". Qu'on ne me dise pas que c'est la faute a K$ mais ce sont les aplli que j'utilise le +.
- l'ecran et son format sont sompteux mais les caracteres sont parfois un peu petit a l'ecran.
j'ai fait un bref retour sur le 15" du dell, format 3/4, 1024*768 et je me suis trouve tout a l'etroit bien que l'ecran soit plus haut!

apres ces 2 semaines, ce qui m'a un peu gene, c'est surtout  un choix plus restreint des softs: j'attends un real audio pour le JT de france 2 ou LCI, un photoshop element pour X (qqu'un connait un logiciel qui pourrait s'y substituer?)
et il me faut encore un dico francais-anglais style harraps

et par 2 fois la mise en veille s'est mal passee. Je soupsonne mon zip100 usb, repute pour ca sur les PC et qui etait branche lorsque cela c'est produit. en voila un qui va descendre au placard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est ce qu'il y a qque chose de special a faire en cas d'os mal arrete?
osX a redemarre sans faire de verif ou autre, apparement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

Et il fait baver mon voisin de table nippon qui le trouve super "kakoii"--&gt; boooo, tu m'etonnes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il veut s'en acheter un!  

ah! j'ai remarque que le clavier commencait a laisser des traces sur l'ecran......


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Mai 2002)

Pour les softs, je peux t'en conseiller deux (shareware), particulièrement réussis :
-Graphic Converter (retouches photos légères et multitude de formats)
-Ultralingua Fr-Eng (pour le dico), vraiment excellent.

Sinon, pour IE et Office, idem que moi, ce sont de loin les appli qui plantent le plus, avec le lancement de Classic, quelques fois (quitté inopinément).


----------



## BBen (24 Mai 2002)

Et bien, c'est bien cool ces réactions ! 

Moi, mon Ti/800 vient d'arriver !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... à Paris, et je suis à Amsterdam...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore 7 fois dormir...


----------



## BBen (24 Mai 2002)

Voila voila. Sinon : 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> un office X et un IE qui quittent parfois "inopinement". Qu'on ne me dise pas que c'est la faute a K$  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ben à ton avis, c'est la faute d'ADOBE peut-être ? 

Sérieux les gars, une suite qui a impliqué des milliers de développeurs, tout ca pour simplement recolorier les boutons de l'interface d'Office 2001 à la sauce AQUA, qu'on vous vend les yeux de la tête, et qui est inutilisable tellement elle est buguée... J'ajoute que la mise à jour qui corrige les milliers de Bugs anoncés, on l'attend toujours depuis 9 mois...

Dites, franchement, c'est pas du foutage de gueule ca ?


----------



## BBen (24 Mai 2002)

Voila, je vous conseille de jeter vite fait votre Macrobug Office à la poubelle (au moins, ca se désinstalle plus vite qu'avant !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et d'installer : 

ThinkFree Office

à la place. Il vient de sortir en version 2.0, et qui offre un traitement de texte + 1 tableur/grapheur + 1 logiciel de présentation, qui ont le mérite d'être compatiblement avec les document "standards" de Macrobug Office !

Que demande le peuple ?


----------



## BBen (24 Mai 2002)

Sinon : 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> ah! j'ai remarque que le clavier commencait a laisser des traces sur l'ecran...... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


C'est mauvais signe, ca... Je croyais qu'ils avaient résolu le problème ! 





Il faut donc en revenir à la bonne vieille méthode de la feuille de papier intercaler entre l'écran et le clavier, à la fermeture...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

Terrible!

quel gros niais je fais! moi qui ne m'etais meme pas donne la peine d'ouvrir ce graphic converter pensant qu'il s'agissait d'un outils d'importation pour je ne sais quel type de fichier.

il va remplacer le petit paint shop pro en attendant un photoshop element pour X.

et puis, effectivement, ils ont l'air tres bien ces dictionnaires ultralingua. leger et bcp plus rapide que le harraps.

bon ben, voila une affaire aui roule, merci les gars. Ce soir nouvelle tentative pour le connecter sur ma tv avec le cable qui va bien


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par florentdesvosges:
*Pour les softs, je peux t'en conseiller deux (shareware), particulièrement réussis :
-Graphic Converter (retouches photos légères et multitude de formats)
-Ultralingua Fr-Eng (pour le dico), vraiment excellent.
.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ils sont fournit avec les nouveaux Ti


----------



## pasgrumf (24 Mai 2002)

Pour le clavier qui laisse des traces je confirme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , j'avais vu y qq temps des ptites pastilles que l'on collait ausx4 coins du TI des 1mm d'épaisseur..Qq à déjà tenté le coup? sinon la feuille ou un ptit feutré ca peu po faire de mal...A oui Macinside, on a tt de meme recu  un manuel de l'utilisateur Powerbook... pour les touches de fonctions, je verifie si ca se trouve dedans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon tt mes bugs sont resolus et ca fonce de la balle.... Deus full resolution...trop cool...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  faut que je procure wolfenstein moa..et psd 7..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Bon, que l'on m'explique!

connection sur une TV avec le cable Svideo-composite de chez Mr Dell: marche pas avec le mac mais marche avec le dell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



connection avec le cable Svideo-composite que mr Apple a bien voulu me donner: ca marche!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pourquoi? les 2 cables sont apparement identiques.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

pour les marques, j'utilise (quand j'y pense) un carre de tissu pour les surface optiques.


----------



## pulpnet (25 Mai 2002)

Salut,

Chez moi aussi ca marche très bien ce cable, je trouve même plutôt bien, c'est super pour i-photo (les diaporamas), i-movie (enregistrer mes films sur VHS), etc ...

J'ai encore trouvé un test du 800 MHZ par ici : http://www.barefeats.com/pb8.html 






Think different,

@+


----------



## BBen (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> J'ai encore trouvé un test du 800 MHZ par ici : http://www.barefeats.com/pb8.html  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ah ! Bien vu, je l'attendais l'analyse de nos amis de chez BareFeats !...

Bon, ca recoupe les autres tests ainsi que les impressions fournies ici : 

c'est de la bombe ce nouveau Ti !!!


----------



## stephane75 (28 Mai 2002)

Y-as du monde qui à lu jusqu'à la page 4 ?


----------



## rwan (28 Mai 2002)

oui mais il y  + grand chose


----------



## BBen (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BBen:
*
Donc disons : à la louche, le nouveau 667 doit être env. 15 à 20% moins rapide que le 800 (donc, env. 10 à 15% plus rapide que l'ancien 667).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben j'étais pas si loin : regardez les tests de Barefoots : 

Barefoots tests : News Ti !

C'est env. 14% de rapidité en plus du nouveau Ti/667 par rapport à l'ancien, et à peu près la même chose du nouveau Ti/667 par rapport au 800.

Soit une progression de près de 30% de l'ancien haut-de-gamme Ti vers le nouveau ! C'est bien mieux que lors du passage de la v1 à la v2 du Ti !

De la bombe je vous dit, de la bombe...


----------

